# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zespół niespokojnych nóg

## pajka

Witam,


Mam 27 lat i cierpię na tą chorobę jak wyżej. Wcześniej była mało znana i leczenia nie dawały rezultatu.  
Ale męczy mnie to bardzo, w szczególnosci jak idę np. do kina, to cały czas się kręce, muszę zmienić pozycje nóg. Strasznie mnie to denerwuje. Tak samo jest jak jadę w autobusie, albo lecę samolotem.

Czy to mozna jakoś wyleczyć? 
Na czym polegają badania?

Do jakiego lekarza powinnam się zgłosić?

Proszę o odpowiedź.

Z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## focus9

Warunkiem skutecznego leczenia jak zawsze jest postawienie właściwego rozpoznania. W przypadkach tzw. wtórnego (czy objawowego) zespołu niespokojnych nóg często powinniśmy leczyć najpierw schorzenie podstawowe (np. polineuropatię, niewydolność nerek czy niedobór witaminy B12). Dlatego tak istotne jest ustalenie rozpoznania. Postawienie diagnozy jest także ważne z innych powodów. Choroba ta, zaburzając w istotny sposób sen chorego, przyczynia się do senności i braku koncentracji i co za tym idzie mniejszej wydajności pracy w ciągu dnia, może także powodować konflikty rodzinne, zaburzać współżycie seksualne, w końcu stać się przyczyną depresji.

Leczenie pozostałych przypadków obecnie polega na wyrównaniu niedoboru dopaminy, co jest konsekwencją opisanego powyżej mechanizmu powstawania objawów. Niedobór dopaminy możemy wyrównać, podając choremu przed snem preparat tzw. L-dopy (leku powszechnie używanego w leczeniu choroby Parkinsona, znanego pod różnymi nazwami). Zaleca się podawanie tych leków na 0,5 do 1 godziny przed planowanym położeniem się do łóżka.

Inną, polecaną nawet częściej w ostatnim czasie strategią postępowania jest podawanie leków, które nie są prekursorami dopaminy (jak preparaty L-dopy), ale działają bezpośrednio na receptory dopaminowe (miejsca poprzez które dopamina wywiera działanie na inne komórki mózgu). Można tu polecić środki stosowane także w chorobie Parkinsona, ale podawane w znacznie niższych dawkach. W przypadkach opornych poleca się w ostateczności tzw. opioidy (jak np. kodeina). Z niefarmakologicznych sposobów działania można polecić także odstawienie kawy i alkoholu, które mogą nasilać występowanie objawów zespołu niespokojnych nóg.

Jak widać istnieją metody skutecznego leczenia, a problem z powodu przykrości objawów i częstości występowania nie jest społecznie błahy. Świadomość zatem istnienia takiej choroby pozwoli pacjentom na bardziej precyzyjne opisanie dolegliwości w gabinecie lekarskim i pomoże w częstszym jej rozpoznawaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

Mam ZNN już od dawna, to niestety nie przejdzie samo. 
Biorę Requip Modutab 2 mg, jest świetny! Po pierwszej przespanej nocy postanowiłam, że bez względu na skutki uboczne będę brała leki do końca życia i pozwolę sobie żyć jak "normalny człowiek". Requip często powoduje mdłości i wymioty, trzeba go wprowadzać stopniowo, objawy mijają po ok. 2 miesiącach. 

Ja z pewnością odpuszczę sobie wszelkie naturalne metody, zbyt wiele się już namęczyłam z ZNN i poznałam jak to jest, kiedy objawy choroby mijają lub są znacznie mniej uciążliwe. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie przez wiele miesięcy pomagało smarowanie przed spaniem stóp " Końską maścią " ale ta niebieską. / jest też czerwona, rozgrzewająca / Jest to od dawna popularna maść na surowcach naturalnych.

----------


## subaru

Jakiś czas temu postanowiłam zrobić coś w celu wyeliminowania i miałam to szczęście, że od razu trafiłam na medichouse i doktora Sadowskiego, który specjalizuje się m.in. w leczeniu tej przykrej przypadłości. Ma naprawdę dużą wiedzę w temacie, którą potrafi efektywnie spożytkować. Jest lepiej, nie idealnie, ale na pewno lepiej.

----------

